# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Vintage and Antique Vehicles

## sargentodiaz

We all have favorite cars but I thought to include a variety of vehicles that are only rarely seen any more.

  
  
This comes from Jay Leno's garage.

----------

Brat (01-24-2019),JMWinPR (01-24-2019),MrogersNhood (01-25-2019),Old Tex (04-03-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I had three of the red ones!



Seriously, just what the hell is that thing?

I can understand the bottom photo is someone's art deco rendition of 1930's SUV but the top photo, while absolutely stunning in design leaves one perplexed to say the least

----------

Brat (01-24-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

Brat (01-24-2019),Ed D (01-24-2019),MrogersNhood (01-25-2019),sargentodiaz (01-25-2019)

----------


## Ed D

Magnificent lowrider there.

----------

Brat (01-24-2019)

----------


## Ed D

The 1936 Tatra 97, a Czech car that was ahead of its time:

----------

Brat (01-24-2019),MrogersNhood (02-14-2019),sargentodiaz (01-25-2019)

----------


## Madison

We had that car = Buick 53  I think that was on my father side they had that same car  :Smile: 

I wasnt born...too bad those cars were so nice

----------

Brat (01-24-2019),Ed D (01-24-2019)

----------


## Madison

This is some of my vintage *family I`m glad I have those pics 
Anyone knows what kind of car it was ...it`s written original color : green paint; inside tan leather
SAM_8292.JPG

----------

Brat (01-24-2019)

----------


## Ed D

> This is some of my vintage *family I`m glad I have those pics 
> Anyone knows what kind of car it was ...it`s written original color : green paint; inside tan leather
> SAM_8292.JPG





  Hmmmm...Hudson Hornet, maybe?

----------

Brat (01-24-2019),Dan40 (01-25-2019),Madison (01-24-2019)

----------


## Madison

> Hmmmm...Hudson Hornet, maybe?



Geeee you`re GOOD! Thanks !!!

Yeah a Hudson  :Thumbsup20: 
I didn`t remember..I have other pics and the brand was 
behind the pic but I don`t find the other pic...it`s somewhere in a box   :Smiley20:

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> This is some of my vintage *family I`m glad I have those pics 
> Anyone knows what kind of car it was ...it`s written original color : green paint; inside tan leather
> SAM_8292.JPG


1951 Packard.

----------

MrogersNhood (01-25-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> 


If I remember right, it has a straight eight engine beneath the hood.

----------


## sargentodiaz

> 1951 Packard.


That was my first thought. The grill gave it away.

----------


## Ed D

> 1951 Packard.





  Nope.  Here's the '51 Hudson Hornet:

----------

Rickity Plumber (01-25-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Hmmmm...Hudson Hornet, maybe?


I agree. A 1951 to be exact.

----------

Ed D (01-25-2019)

----------


## potlatch

@sargentodiaz

We have a 1957 Lincoln Continental Mark II that my husband bought decades ago. It's a rare car, only 572 of 1957s were made. A wealthy car collector died and his son was selling off many of his cars. For years we would drive it to Festivals in other cities but it has just been sitting in the garage many years now. We weren't good picture takers back then and that's a shame.





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continental_Mark_II

----------

Ed D (01-25-2019),OldSchool (01-25-2019),Rita Marley (01-25-2019)

----------


## Ed D

> @sargentodiaz
> 
> We have a 1957 Lincoln Continental Mark II that my husband bought decades ago. It's a rare car, only 572 of 1957s were made. A wealthy car collector died and his son was selling off many of his cars. For years we would drive it to Festivals in other cities but it has just been sitting in the garage many years now. We weren't good picture takers back then and that's a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continental_Mark_II






Lawdy.  That is a beautiful car.

----------

potlatch (01-25-2019)

----------


## potlatch

> Lawdy.  That is a beautiful car.


Thank you. It has power everything, even the windows. The seats are that 'powder blue' and white leather. I've tried to get my husband to sell it but he never seems to get around to that, lol.

----------


## ruthless terrier

> If I remember right, it has a straight eight engine beneath the hood.


the 1936 model was supercharged and could do 100 mph  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Thank you. It has power everything, even the windows. The seats are that 'powder blue' and white leather. I've tried to get my husband to sell it but he never seems to get around to that, lol.


As a kid, I remember seeing these Lincolns all the time. Perhaps that it was in St Petersburg , Florida where all the rich snow-birds and richer Jews would flock to in Winter.

----------

MrogersNhood (02-14-2019),potlatch (01-26-2019)

----------


## potlatch

> As a kid, I remember seeing these Lincolns all the time. Perhaps that it was in St Petersburg , Florida where all the rich snow-birds and richer Jews would flock to in Winter.


I knew someone who lived in Florida around that time and always talked about the famous people he saw. Jay Leno and Elvis had a Mark II. 

I enjoyed reading the article about it. The Mark II was only produced for two years and then discontinued. 
2,419 built in 1956  
--572 built in 1957
3,005 total -  [2,991 but the article describes the reason]

From the article; The Mark II was essentially hand-built, making it the most expensive American-produced sold in the United States at the time. They went to a cheaper model after that.

----------

Rickity Plumber (01-27-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Just thought I'd start a thread on the subject:

 
 *1955 Chrysler Streamline X*
 *1951 GM LaSabre*

----------

Dave37 (02-03-2019)

----------


## Crusader

HA HA meet George Jetson...

----------


## Dave37

Styling but not so practical I'm thinking. Went to the GM car show in 58 or so in Miami, had about the same thing, nothing went into production afterwards.

----------


## Jim Scott

Some 'concept' cars seen at auto shows over the years evolved into mass-produced vehicles but usually with a lot of tweaking to make them practical.  Others were found to be too expensive to build or just too 'exotic' to appeal to a mass market.

The 1951 Buick LaSabre's styling was stunningly beautiful but remained a 'concept' that never came close to being produced. There are lots of other examples of concept cars that never got past the concept stage but a few do evolve into production models, including the _Corvette_, first shown in 1953 as a 'concept', pushed by GM's famous designer Harley Earle and put into production later in '53 (with a wimpy six cylinder engine and two-speed automatic transmission).  

Brand new, the 1953 Corvette cost about $3,500. - equal to around $33,000. today.  If you can find an original, low mileage '53 Corvette (they were all convertibles) it might cost upwards of $200,000.  

Concept cars are a staple of auto shows and, even if never produced, demonstrate the direction automobile designers are heading and what kind of innovations are on the horizon.

*Jim*

----------

MrogersNhood (02-14-2019),sargentodiaz (02-04-2019)

----------


## Dan40



----------

sargentodiaz (02-04-2019)

----------


## Ed D

I think that this is a customized Caddy, low rider kinda thing:

----------

sargentodiaz (02-04-2019)

----------


## Dan40



----------

Ed D (02-04-2019),sargentodiaz (02-04-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

The original Woody. 1929 Ford

----------


## sargentodiaz

Vintage Chrysler Concept Car

----------


## Dan40

This pre-dates the 29 Woody.  Called the Model T House Car.

----------

Dave37 (02-10-2019),sargentodiaz (02-10-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> This pre-dates the 29 Woody.  Called the Model T House Car.


Awesome.   :Thumbsup20:

----------


## El Guapo

mobil.jpg


1926 mobile home

----------

Canadianeye (06-20-2019),sargentodiaz (02-11-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I think that this is a customized Caddy, low rider kinda thing:


It has a shortened cab while the trunk deck has been stretched. Note the size of the door. It is a four-door shortened version while the rear doors have been left off in order to give that long and extremely low look. Nice Caddy. I loved older Cadillac's.

----------


## JustPassinThru

What is this?



The Pontiac Banshee.

Although it looks like a Corvette, it was done four years before the 1968 Batmobile Corvette.  It was a concept promoted and pushed to the GM top brass by John DeLorean, when he was Pontiac GM.

The brass were afraid it would cut into Corvette sales, and ash-canned it.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Recognize this one?



Not only does it look a little like the TV Batmobile...it IS the Batmobile.

It was the Lincoln Futura - a concept Lincoln intended for auto shows.  Unusual for show cars, it had a drivetrain - most of the concept cars are just wheeled bodies.

It made the rounds; people ooh'd and ahh'd; and then it wound up parked in customizer George Barris's lot.  Barris had built much of that car, and Ford stiffed him.  He took the car hostage for payment, and Ford said, great.  No papers, no title...no problem, George.  Have fun.

It sat around for eight years, in the open...and then Barris got a hot call from a studio.  They needed a Batmobile ASAP, and with low budget.  Any ideas?

George had.  He wheeled this thing in, painted it, put a gumball on the bubble-top, and the show had a Batmobile.

----------

sargentodiaz (02-11-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> The Pontiac Banshee.
> 
> Although it looks like a Corvette, it was done four years before the 1968 Batmobile Corvette.  It was a concept promoted and pushed to the GM top brass by John DeLorean, when he was Pontiac GM.
> 
> The brass were afraid it would cut into Corvette sales, and ash-canned it.


Looks like they used the Opel GT headlight flop over.  An engineering nightmare.

----------

Dave37 (02-11-2019)

----------


## JustPassinThru

That predated the Opel by about six years.

Opel may have borrowed it from the Banshee proposals.  Or perhaps they took the whole Banshee design, and some of the basic ideas, and wrapped them around the Opel Kadette that was their big-selling little car.

----------

Dave37 (02-11-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

A Willis coupe like my mother had.

----------


## sargentodiaz

BMW Isetta

----------


## sargentodiaz

1946 Nash Rambler Suburban

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dan40

The 57, 58, 59, Corvette.  57 front, 58 side, 59 back.  Done on a C-4.

----------

Canadianeye (06-20-2019)

----------


## JustPassinThru

The only Corvette part of that is the chassis.

The grille is derived from the 1957 standard.  The tail section is the famed batwing 1959.  Standard Chevrolet.

----------


## OldSchool

Wrong thread for steam locomotive?

----------


## Dan40

> The only Corvette part of that is the chassis.
> 
> The grille is derived from the 1957 standard.  The tail section is the famed batwing 1959.  Standard Chevrolet.


Well DUH.  Actually all parts are scaled down to fit the Corvette chassis.

Making a Cool Chevy out of a 1957, 58 & 59 Chevy

----------


## OldSchool

> Well DUH.  Actually all parts are scaled down to fit the Corvette chassis.
> 
> Making a Cool Chevy out of a 1957, 58 & 59 Chevy


Same but different:




?

----------

sargentodiaz (02-14-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

I thought this was neat.

----------


## MrogersNhood



----------


## JustPassinThru

> Well DUH.  Actually all parts are scaled down to fit the Corvette chassis.
> 
> Making a Cool Chevy out of a 1957, 58 & 59 Chevy


You and I know that.

How many Under-40s who aren't car buffs, even know what a 1957 Chevrolet 210 looks like?  How it differs from the Corvette of the same year?

 :Smiley20:

----------


## Dan40

> You and I know that.
> 
> How many Under-40s who aren't car buffs, even know what a 1957 Chevrolet 210 looks like?  How it differs from the Corvette of the same year?


Is there something I should do for those under 40?  They know what they know, they don't know what they don't know.

And they don't know what they think they know.

----------

Dave37 (02-15-2019),Jim Scott (02-14-2019)

----------


## Dan40



----------


## gregonejeep

The first attempt at an amphibian vehicle ?  :Smile:

----------

OldSchool (02-21-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> The first attempt at an amphibian vehicle ?


Evolution???

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> We have a 1957 Lincoln Continental Mark II that my husband bought decades ago. It's a rare car, only 572 of 1957s were made. A wealthy car collector died and his son was selling off many of his cars. For years we would drive it to Festivals in other cities but it has just been sitting in the garage many years now. We weren't good picture takers back then and that's a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continental_Mark_II


I remember a post I made to you earlier about these cars being a fairly common sight around St Petersburg, FL when I was a kid in the late 50's early 60's. 

I belong to a group (online) that posts early pics of St Petersburg landmarks. One was Webb's City which was billed as "The World's Most Unusual Drug Store". It was popular back when I was a kid. 

Anyhow, the owner of Webb's City, Doc Webb, had one of these Continentals you described. There was a short article to go along with the pic of Doc Webb standing next to this car with info on it. It mentioned the same things your link mentions so I won't go into detail here. 

Seemed that Doc Webb loved driving this car around town. Perhaps many of these cars I saw as kid were just the one that belonged to Doc Webb. 



A little side of Webb's City. My mom and dad would go grocery shopping there on Friday nights. While they were shopping my brother and I would get a haircut for 25 cents. The barber would give you a coupon for a free ice cream cone when he was done. We would get our ice cream and head up to the fourth floor where the shows were. The dancing chicken, the mermaids and one that always amazed me, the Tic Tac To playing chicken. He would always win! Of course, the chicken got to go first and we all know, the one who goes first will win (if they know what they are doing). 

Doc Webb also sold dollar bills for ninety-five cents (a limited time offer).  He shot the Flying Zucchinis out of a cannon in  the parking lot.  He exhibited mermaids, chimp acts, and baseball playing ducks.  He sold  breakfasts for two cents. I hope the pic stays here on post.

----------

potlatch (02-16-2019),sargentodiaz (02-16-2019)

----------


## Dave37

If you have a vintage car in the garage, don't let it go to seed. And funny guy with the boat tail car.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Thank you. It has power everything, even the windows. The seats are that 'powder blue' and white leather. I've tried to get my husband to sell it but he never seems to get around to that, lol.


That is sad - and a mistake.

That car, in the garage, gives no pleasure.  And loses value.  And the world keeps on turning.

I understand the mindset - two years ago I bought a 1982 Honda Silver Wing motorcycle from such a person.  He had bought it new, when he was about my age...used it for years, touring.  It was an unusual design, with a shaft drive and a V-twin engine set lengthwise.   In the gas crisis of 1980 or so, Honda was looking to downsize its big touring bikes.  But this one never caught on...beautiful machine though it was.

This owner rode it many seasons, but not many miles, and then put it away one winter and never took it out.  It was cared for, in a heated barn-shop, but never used.  Over twelve years it sat...and one day the owner saw he was 79 and crippled and would never ride it again.

But it's a down market - and Honda no longer supports those machines.  Aftermarket parts have dried up.  I needed serious frame repair - the old guy was short and used to get on it on the side stand.  Big mistake - the sidestand couldn't take it.

And I couldn't get parts or even literature to repair it.

Just as the previous owner sold it to me for less than he could have, 12 years earlier...I sold it to a welder whose son had a similar bike.  He wasn't afraid of metal fabrication and wanted something similar for himself, for group outings.  

I was lucky.  The market for those has pretty-much dried up.

----------

potlatch (02-16-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

73C91167-6987-4416-AF4C-DA2DAAB34C9D.jpegMy 1967 1500 VW long swing axle Trike at a Wolfgang Intetnational Show

----------

OldSchool (02-21-2019)

----------


## Dan40

Sitting in a garage is death to a car, vintage or otherwise.  They need to be driven.

----------

OldSchool (02-21-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> 


Ijust noticed that there are railroad tracks under his car. You can see the crossing gates in the background. Hell of a place for a photo op! 

The railroad tracks were for the gas storage depot that was just west of Webb's City. In fact, the gas storage facility was exactly where Tropicana Field is now. It was a run down ghetto-ish area so ripping down the gas plant also meant getting rid of the ghetto area as well. It was a huge eyesore (the area near Webb's City) so it was a blessing to get rid of that community. Now there are high dollar condos that surround Tropicana Field making the area a highly desirable place to live.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> 73C91167-6987-4416-AF4C-DA2DAAB34C9D.jpegMy 1967 1500 VW long swing axle Trike at a Wolfgang Intetnational Show


My last place of employment there was a guy that worked there that was a VW nut. He had a 68 that he redid. Also is in the process of restoring an early model that had the arms that swung out for turning signals. I forget what they call them things. I want to say 'trafficators' but I am not sure.  He would come in the shop a half hour early and scour the internet for parts every day.

----------


## potlatch

> I remember a post I made to you earlier about these cars being a fairly common sight around St Petersburg, FL when I was a kid in the late 50's early 60's. 
> 
> I belong to a group (online) that posts early pics of St Petersburg landmarks. One was Webb's City which was billed as "The World's Most Unusual Drug Store". It was popular back when I was a kid. 
> 
> Anyhow, the owner of Webb's City, Doc Webb, had one of these Continentals you described. There was a short article to go along with the pic of Doc Webb standing next to this car with info on it. It mentioned the same things your link mentions so I won't go into detail here. 
> 
> Seemed that Doc Webb loved driving this car around town. Perhaps many of these cars I saw as kid were just the one that belonged to Doc Webb. 
> 
> 
> ...


I do remember your previous post about the car Rickity.  :Smile:  Yes, it may have been the same car you saw so often since so few were made. That 'baby blue' color of our car was the original color too!

My husband actually thought I would enjoy driving it around town, lol, but finding a parking place wouldn't be easy so I didn't.

Your story and pictures of Webb City sounds like a fun place for kids to go to, I imagine you couldn't wait for Friday nights to go there and bet he had a thriving business. Thanks for writing about it.  :Smile:

----------


## potlatch

> That is sad - and a mistake.
> 
> That car, in the garage, gives no pleasure.  And loses value.  And the world keeps on turning.
> 
> I understand the mindset - two years ago I bought a 1982 Honda Silver Wing motorcycle from such a person.  He had bought it new, when he was about my age...used it for years, touring.  It was an unusual design, with a shaft drive and a V-twin engine set lengthwise.   In the gas crisis of 1980 or so, Honda was looking to downsize its big touring bikes.  But this one never caught on...beautiful machine though it was.
> 
> This owner rode it many seasons, but not many miles, and then put it away one winter and never took it out.  It was cared for, in a heated barn-shop, but never used.  Over twelve years it sat...and one day the owner saw he was 79 and crippled and would never ride it again.
> 
> But it's a down market - and Honda no longer supports those machines.  Aftermarket parts have dried up.  I needed serious frame repair - the old guy was short and used to get on it on the side stand.  Big mistake - the sidestand couldn't take it.
> ...


I guess it's just something he hates to give up JPT. I've got rid of things from my childhood that I really regret.

There are always avid car collectors and this is a rare car - if you read my original post. The body is in perfect shape but I'm sure tires, wiring, etc, aren't  too good now. We'll get what we can get, if I can ever get him to sell it.  :Smile:

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I do remember your previous post about the car Rickity.  Yes, it may have been the same car you saw so often since so few were made. That 'baby blue' color of our car was the original color too!
> 
> My husband actually thought I would enjoy driving it around town, lol, but finding a parking place wouldn't be easy so I didn't.
> 
> Your story and pictures of Webb City sounds like a fun place for kids to go to, I imagine you couldn't wait for Friday nights to go there and bet he had a thriving business. Thanks for writing about it.


Thank you @potlatch !

Yes, Webb's City was a fun place for kids. They sold everything in that store. Doc Webb was more like a showman than a salesman. It was ahead of its time and was the early version of Walmart. I do not even think there were KMarts even back in the late 50's early 60's but I know there was JM Fields, and several other department store chains. 

YOu are fortunate to have such a piece of American steel.

----------

potlatch (02-16-2019)

----------


## potlatch

> Thank you @potlatch !
> 
> Yes, Webb's City was a fun place for kids. They sold everything in that store. Doc Webb was more like a showman than a salesman. It was ahead of its time and was the early version of Walmart. I do not even think there were KMarts even back in the late 50's early 60's but I know there was JM Fields, and several other department store chains. 
> 
> YOu are fortunate to have such a piece of American steel.


Your story reminded me of a store that @2cent wrote about sometime before Christmas. She went shopping there for her grandchildren and bought a bunch of 'old time' toys that you don't find anymore. Posted pictures too and it looked like a fantastic 'old time' store.

----------

2cent (02-16-2019),Rickity Plumber (02-16-2019)

----------


## Dan40

That old Continental has lines about as clean as a car can have.

----------

potlatch (02-16-2019)

----------


## 2cent

> Your story reminded me of a store that @2cent wrote about sometime before Christmas. She went shopping there for her grandchildren and bought a bunch of 'old time' toys that you don't find anymore. Posted pictures too and it looked like a fantastic 'old time' store.


Dick's 5 & 10.  Branson, MO.  Nothing like what cool stuff @Rickity Plumber's talking about, but yeah, a neat store.

----------

potlatch (02-16-2019)

----------


## potlatch

> Dick's 5 & 10.  Branson, MO.  Nothing like what cool stuff @Rickity Plumber's talking about, but yeah, a neat store.


 :Thumbsup20:   I thought so from the pictures you posted!  :Smile:

----------

2cent (02-17-2019)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> That old Continental has lines about as clean as a car can have.


All the Lincolns of that generation did.


Although you could say, probably correctly, that the Mark II set the tone for the 1961 redesign.

----------


## Dan40

Drove one just like this to a prom.

----------

potlatch (02-16-2019)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Drove one just like this to a prom.


There's a story behind that one.

That thing, was so overblown, and so negatively-received in the market, that it almost killed Lincoln.  Robert McNamara was president of Ford...the Edsel program predated his authority, but he killed it even before the launch.  And he wanted, also, to kill the Lincoln line - citing poor sales.

But Lincoln's people took drastic steps - the new Continental was smaller, as was the trend, and shared the basic body with the 1959 Thunderbird.  That made it far cheaper, defeating one of McNamara's arguments.  They opted for the slab-side styling, to counter Cadillac's outrageous 1959 - and it worked, and the basic shape lasted ten years.

Longer than McNamara - who went on to bigger and better things with his Splendid Little War with the Johnson Administration.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I guess it's just something he hates to give up JPT. I've got rid of things from my childhood that I really regret.
> 
> There are always avid car collectors and this is a rare car - if you read my original post. The body is in perfect shape but I'm sure tires, wiring, etc, aren't  too good now. We'll get what we can get, if I can ever get him to sell it.


I looked yesterday online. Prices vary from 20,000 (low end) to 60,000 for restored versions.  

You could sell that car in a heartbeat as long as you are not asking a ridiculous amount for its shape.

----------

potlatch (02-17-2019)

----------


## potlatch

> I looked yesterday online. Prices vary from 20,000 (low end) to 60,000 for restored versions.  
> 
> You could sell that car in a heartbeat as long as you are not asking a ridiculous amount for its shape.


I'm sure he'll do a lot of research before trying to sell, and he's honest and fair.  :Smile:

----------

Rickity Plumber (02-17-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> There's a story behind that one.
> 
> That thing, was so overblown, and so negatively-received in the market, that it almost killed Lincoln.  Robert McNamara was president of Ford...the Edsel program predated his authority, but he killed it even before the launch.  And he wanted, also, to kill the Lincoln line - citing poor sales.
> 
> But Lincoln's people took drastic steps - the new Continental was smaller, as was the trend, and shared the basic body with the 1959 Thunderbird.  That made it far cheaper, defeating one of McNamara's arguments.  They opted for the slab-side styling, to counter Cadillac's outrageous 1959 - and it worked, and the basic shape lasted ten years.
> 
> Longer than McNamara - who went on to bigger and better things with his Splendid Little War with the Johnson Administration.


Yeah well,,,,,I jes wanted to get laid.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dan40

> 


Daimler??

----------


## Dan40

CHECKmate! :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## sargentodiaz

Renault 4 CV

----------


## Dan40

Studebaker concept car, front and rear views.

On Studebaker you never knew which is which.

----------

Rickity Plumber (02-21-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

If I could have any vehicle I would want a Bone Stock 86 White Standard Suzuki Samurai Standard Convertible that was Garaged (Stored) in early 90s with 34k miles on the clock and no damage or drivetrain issues .

----------


## Dan40

> If I could have any vehicle I would want a Bone Stock 86 White Standard Suzuki Samurai Standard Convertible that was Garaged (Stored) in early 90s with 34k miles on the clock and no damage or drivetrain issues .

----------


## Gator Monroe

> 


  Why no Fender Flares on that one ( European Model ?) Almost looks like the 83-5 two stroke version (Not imported to US Except Hawaii & US Virgin Islands  )

----------


## Dan40

> Why no Fender Flares on that one ( European Model ?) Almost looks like the 83-5 two stroke version (Not imported to US Except Hawaii & US Virgin Islands  )




Yew waana da flares, yew gotta oder da flares!

----------


## OldSchool

> 


Nice, but not 'square' enough.

https://www.cjponyparts.com/resource...fication-guide

----------


## OldSchool

> *Sitting in a garage is death to a car, vintage or otherwise.  They need to be driven.*





> I do remember your previous post about the car Rickity.  Yes, it may have been the same car you saw so often since so few were made. That 'baby blue' color of our car was the original color too!
> 
> *My husband actually thought I would enjoy driving it around town, lol, but finding a parking place wouldn't be easy so I didn't*.
> 
> Your story and pictures of Webb City sounds like a fun place for kids to go to, I imagine you couldn't wait for Friday nights to go there and bet he had a thriving business. Thanks for writing about it.


You drive it.... I'll park it....  :Happy20:

----------

potlatch (02-21-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

Staying 'in-line' with last few comical posts:




> If I could have any vehicle I would want a Bone Stock 86 White Standard Suzuki Samurai Standard Convertible that was Garaged (Stored) in early 90s with 34k miles on the clock and no damage or drivetrain issues .


Wouldn't you rather have a '68 Doge Coronet 4-door?

I owned one, bought it dirt cheap from high school buddy. Was the 'family car'.... I bought it for $75, if memories serves.... need a radiator.... was ugly as sine.... and just a 318.

Closest pic I can find:



Today it'd be a gem?

----------

Daily Bread (02-21-2019),jirqoadai (02-21-2019)

----------


## Dan40

All the folderol about trucks.  We have a truck, use it as needed to do what trucks can do.  A utility vehicle and it rides nice.  Looks?  They all look the same to a car guy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## JustPassinThru

> All the folderol about trucks.  We have a truck, use it as needed to do what trucks can do.  A utility vehicle and it rides nice.  Looks?  They all look the same to a car guy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I'm with you there.

I like a utility truck.  Emphasis on UTILITY.  Those lifted, six-door, four-foot-box, Bro-Dozer doolies with diesel exhausts the size of sewer pipes, don't do it for me.

Useless.  And look like a caricature of what a truck should be.

Good truck:



Good truck:


Bad truck:


Bad truck:

----------


## Gator Monroe

> My 1986 White Standard Convertible Suzuki Samurai (And all others including Hard Top model ) had Fender Flares from the Factory as a Standard feature . and all 87-89  Samurai too 
> 
> Yew waana da flares, yew gotta oder da flares!


  That is an 88  or later Model

----------


## Dan40

> That is an 88  or later Model


Git outta my chop, ah doan nee yer bidness!!! :Smile: 

Yew can hab dis un chip!

----------


## Gator Monroe

If I could have any motorbike it would be a 1984 Harley Davidson XR1000 (Bone Stock with 2k Miles on the Clock )

----------


## potlatch

> You drive it.... I'll park it....


Lotsa luck on that Old School, haha. I doubt it's drivable anymore, probably will have to be towed out of the garage.  :Smile:

----------


## OldSchool

> Lotsa luck on that Old School, haha. I doubt it's drivable anymore, probably will have to be towed out of the garage.


If I was your neighbor - wouldn't have to be towed. Just sayin'

----------


## OldSchool

For a 'thread appropriate' vehicle' how 'bout a '71 Camaro:



Was my first car.... a Michigan rust bucket that I bought for $300 with my own money when 15.

Still just having my learners permit.... and my Dad being a mechanic.... he knew the timing chain was lose and needed to be replaced. He brought home tools from work to help me. With the whole front of the engine tron apart - my parents left for the weekend. When they got home the motor was together and I had a few miles on it. 

And: For a rust bucket - with my talents, training and experience...... it looked similar to pic when I sold it.

----------


## Gator Monroe

> Git outta my chop, ah doan nee yer bidness!!!
> 
> Yew can hab dis un chip!


86 (First Import year ) had a set of Side mirrors reminiscent of a Motorbike , 87-89 had more conventional side view mirrors

----------


## El Guapo

> For a 'thread appropriate' vehicle' how 'bout a '71 Camaro:
> 
> 
> 
> Was my first car.... a Michigan rust bucket that I bought for $300 with my own money when 15.
> 
> Still just having my learners permit.... and my Dad being a mechanic.... he knew the timing chain was lose and needed to be replaced. He brought home tools from work to help me. With the whole front of the engine tron apart - my parents left for the weekend. When they got home the motor was together and I had a few miles on it. 
> 
> And: For a rust bucket - with my talents, training and experience...... it looked similar to pic when I sold it.


noice. my very first car was a 69 Z28. It had new rubber and paint. It cost me $1500. lol.

1971 was a great year for American muscle. I've had several.  This is my current 71:

----------

OldSchool (02-22-2019)

----------


## Toefoot

> 86 (First Import year ) had a set of Side mirrors reminiscent of a Motorbike , 87-89 had more conventional side view mirrors


The wife and I still drive our 86 Suzuki Sam during the summer months, first vehicle we purchased after getting married. Blue with the white top that comes off. It can get to places our stock 2012 jeep can not.

I get offers all the time but it goes to our son once we break it in.    :Smile:

----------


## Dan40

> 86 (First Import year ) had a set of Side mirrors reminiscent of a Motorbike , 87-89 had more conventional side view mirrors


These mirrors?



Or these?

----------


## JustPassinThru

Had a dealer in our suburban town, try to sell those.

He got six.  It was Suzuki's first effort in selling automobiles...1974, it was.  Those six sat around that Ford dealership for over a year.  It probably was typical of the others who tried.

Not a good beginning.  Never saw another Suzuki car for sale, until the Samurai hit the market 12 years later.

----------


## JMWinPR

> All the Lincolns of that generation did.
> 
> 
> Although you could say, probably correctly, that the Mark II set the tone for the 1961 redesign.


That is the one I want.......'61 to '64.
Family had a 57 Adventurer, sold it just before I got my license. Dad thought I would kill myself, he was probably correct. The only major problem was the rocker panels trapped winter salt, had to replace them every 2 or 3 yrs. Mom hated the car.......wouldn't "turn sharp enough". Dad had no problems, even trailering the boat. You could get a "chirp: out of it 70, when the second 4 bbl decided to wake up and go to work.

----------

Rickity Plumber (02-24-2019)

----------


## Dan40

One year I put new car brochures from VW, Honda, Toyota, under the Christmas tree for the wife.

This 22 foot long monster was the result.

----------


## sargentodiaz

*The old muscle cars were great - in their time.
One has to admit that modern vehicles get more power out of smaller engines with advanced injection systems controlled by computers.
I don't like them as a mechanic because it takes special computer systems to even run diagnostics.


*

----------


## JustPassinThru

> *The old muscle cars were great - in their time.
> One has to admit that modern vehicles get more power out of smaller engines with advanced injection systems controlled by computers.
> I don't like them as a mechanic because it takes special computer systems to even run diagnostics.
> 
> 
> *


I'm with ya there, Sarge.

It took me a LONG time to come to grips with fuel injection.  What did it for me, was when I started to see HOW LONG those things would last.

And why.  I'm a wrench-twiddler, not a mechanic; and frankly I can't do anything to these modern motors.  So...when I got my first older fuel-injected vehicle, a Jeep YJ Wrangler...with that little four, which put out more power than the AMC Six it was made out of...and with 80,000 miles it was going strong...

I asked my mechanic.  A REAL mechanic.

Fuel injection, he told me.  A lot of that wear on older engines came from gasoline wash-down in the cylinders during cold starts.  FI does better with gas, and doesn't cause the washdown...less likely to get oil dilution...NEVER needs setting unless something breaks...

And out of it, cars will go 200,000 miles instead of 100,000.

Yup.  Facts are facts.  Better.

----------


## El Guapo

> *The old muscle cars were great - in their time.
> One has to admit that modern vehicles get more power out of smaller engines with advanced injection systems controlled by computers.
> I don't like them as a mechanic because it takes special computer systems to even run diagnostics.
> 
> 
> *


 While that certainly is true...there is still no substitute for cubic inches. Not gonna lie...the gas mileage I get with my 440 is laughable, but it's always fun to see the look on some guy's face when your almost 50 year old Duster just blew the doors off his $100,000 BMW in a light to light run.

----------

Daily Bread (02-23-2019),Rutabaga (02-23-2019)

----------


## Rutabaga

> While that certainly is true...there is still no substitute for cubic inches. Not gonna lie...the gas mileage I get with my 440 is laughable, but it's always fun to see the look on some guy's face when your almost 50 year old Duster just blew the doors off his $100,000 BMW in a light to light run.



"theres no replacement for displacement"...
 :Thumbsup20:

----------

El Guapo (02-23-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> While that certainly is true...there is still no substitute for cubic inches. Not gonna lie...the gas mileage I get with my 440 is laughable, but it's always fun to see the look on some guy's face when your almost 50 year old Duster just blew the doors off his $100,000 BMW in a light to light run.


My 70 Cuda', bought new, got 4 mpg.  But it could lift that 2 ton front end off the ground.

Now it is a $300.000.00 car,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,if only I had not wrecked it-----------------------

----------

El Guapo (02-23-2019)

----------


## Dan40

Havana traffic,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,earlier today!

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

37 Mercedes.jpg

1937 Mercedes

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> One year I put new car brochures from VW, Honda, Toyota, under the Christmas tree for the wife.
> 
> This 22 foot long monster was the result.


How did ya like waxing that behemoth? I mean the "old school" way of waxing too.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I'm with ya there, Sarge.
> 
> It took me a LONG time to come to grips with fuel injection.  What did it for me, was when I started to see HOW LONG those things would last.
> 
> And why.  I'm a wrench-twiddler, not a mechanic; and frankly I can't do anything to these modern motors.  So...when I got my first older fuel-injected vehicle, a Jeep YJ Wrangler...with that little four, which put out more power than the AMC Six it was made out of...and with 80,000 miles it was going strong...
> 
> I asked my mechanic.  A REAL mechanic.
> 
> Fuel injection, he told me.  A lot of that wear on older engines came from gasoline wash-down in the cylinders during cold starts.  FI does better with gas, and doesn't cause the washdown...less likely to get oil dilution...NEVER needs setting unless something breaks...
> ...


My first fuel injected beast was a 1987 Chevy C-20 van. That car/truck was the best ever for engine longevity. It also was a 6 speed automatic. Previously, the three speed autos were the norm.  

That van was drove into the car dealership in 2001 when I purchased a Chevy S-10. The van was all but rusted out from too many Toledo winters but still, it ran like a champ even in its after life. I parked it behind the dealership (they did not want it for trade or anything) and called up a man going through a divorce at the time and asked him to go pick it up. Keys were under the seat and its runs good I told him. He was pleased as punch to get something that ran. 

That 1987 Chevy Van is hands down, the best running machine I ever had. My 2018 Explorer with eco-boost <whatever> sounds like a Singer sewing machine.

----------

Dave37 (02-24-2019)

----------


## Dave37

Injection is better than carbs, at least those big four barrels with the emission complicity, but they are more subject to fuel contamination issues. 
After a moderate quake here, a station's gas tank can stir up some debris from the bottom of the tank and clog the filter that protects the more sensitive injection, at least if you fill your vehicle soon after the earthquake. Not that you would necessarily be driving after a quake, but emergency vehicles would certainly be more at risk. An old school Carb would probably just keep chugging along in that situation.

----------


## Dan40

> How did ya like waxing that behemoth? I mean the "old school" way of waxing too.


Ya take it to da Guy, da Guy waxes da car, ya pay the Guy.  Same as always, old school.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Ya take it to da Guy, da Guy waxes da car, ya pay the Guy.  Same as always, old school.


My old man made me get out in the Florida sun and wax his cars. Rubbing compound too! Like an all day gig.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> My old man made me get out in the Florida sun and wax his cars. Rubbing compound too! Like an all day gig.


Gawd.

I was never "made" to do it.  Paint had its own issues at the JPT childhood nursery.  First, there were the Company Cars - and, as happens when someone gets tired of his job, whilst the BS gets thicker, my old man started loathing his cars.  Exxon (which was Humble Oil & Refining, back then) set all kinds of rules as to how their Company Cars could be used.  No more could you just use it to go shopping on Saturday - all mileage had to be accounted.

So the old man stopped even washing the damned thing.  He also started scheming to leave the job.

Once he did, he had to replace said Company Car.  So he bought a Jeep Wagoneer.  Now, today, that would seem like an extravagant choice - but back then, Jeeps were TRUCKS.  Made in a plant in Toledo which hadn't been updated since World War II.  The paint was something else - with a year on the car, it started coming off in big pieces.

And what replaced that paint was an Earl Scheib $29.99 Special.  No, we didn't use rubbing compound on that, either.  Earl didn't use ovens on his paint; and after the car got painted the old man took it somewhere dusty.  The soft fresh paint soaked up the grit...became blue sandpaper.  That Jeep had a flocked finish.

Then, the other car.  A Ford Galaxie.  A good car - but for the paint, which was beige.  Colorless pinkish beige.  Showed dirt even more than white.

A reliable car but rusted out in five years.  So, while there were big clouds of dirt in the paint, nobody worried about it.  The rust-broken frame thumping on the underside was worry enough.

Ever since then...the most attention I can give to car paint is an automatic wash-rack.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Gawd.
> 
> I was never "made" to do it.  Paint had its own issues at the JPT childhood nursery.  First, there were the Company Cars - and, as happens when someone gets tired of his job, whilst the BS gets thicker, my old man started loathing his cars.  Exxon (which was Humble Oil & Refining, back then) set all kinds of rules as to how their Company Cars could be used.  No more could you just use it to go shopping on Saturday - all mileage had to be accounted.
> 
> So the old man stopped even washing the damned thing.  He also started scheming to leave the job.
> 
> Once he did, he had to replace said Company Car.  So he bought a Jeep Wagoneer.  Now, today, that would seem like an extravagant choice - but back then, Jeeps were TRUCKS.  Made in a plant in Toledo which hadn't been updated since World War II.  The paint was something else - with a year on the car, it started coming off in big pieces.
> 
> And what replaced that paint was an Earl Scheib $29.99 Special.  No, we didn't use rubbing compound on that, either.  Earl didn't use ovens on his paint; and after the car got painted the old man took it somewhere dusty.  The soft fresh paint soaked up the grit...became blue sandpaper.  That Jeep had a flocked finish.
> ...


Yes, I spend $23 every week for the "Gold" car wash up the street. You can't beat what they do for 23 bucks. Wash, vacuum, clean windows, tire shine and some kind of armor all type stuff on the dash. 

I can't get the hose out of the garage and mess with that damn thing for what they charge. 

I can't wash my cars anymore anyhow. Too much exertion needed. I ain't got that much oxygen anymore.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Yes, I spend $23 every week for the "Gold" car wash up the street. You can't beat what they do for 23 bucks. Wash, vacuum, clean windows, tire shine and some kind of armor all type stuff on the dash. 
> 
> I can't get the hose out of the garage and mess with that damn thing for what they charge. 
> 
> I can't wash my cars anymore anyhow. Too much exertion needed. I ain't got that much oxygen anymore.


There's a new national car-wash chain.  Metro Express.  They opened in Denver a few years back; what they bill as The World's Biggest Car Wash.  Now they have one in Cheyenne, also - and they opened one, here.

They have two gimmicks.  First, all their attendants wear suits and ties.  Why, I have no idea - the guys taking your money and spotting drivers on the wash-rack guide ramps, are there in cheap suits and Robert Hall raincoats.  They don't have anyone working high-pressure spray guns...

But the real gimmick is, monthly subscriptions.  Pay $24 a month and wash as often as you like.  Driving, like I did, with Uber and GrubHub...they wanted clean cars; this was a cost-effective way.

But then, my car's old.  Paint's a little bit burned from the sun.  So, I don't care about the fine scratches that those automatic brush-wheels cause...

Saves money, though, if you want to keep winter salt (they use it, here) or mud, or ocean brine, off your car.

These guys are ambitious, who run Metro.  Wouldn't surprise me to see them launch in Florida.  I expect they came out here because there's a fair number of ex-Coloradans settling in...leaving Denver as they left Los Angeles...

----------


## Dan40

> My old man made me get out in the Florida sun and wax his cars. Rubbing compound too! Like an all day gig.


My old man had a 48 Olds straight 8.  It was a light gritty blue.  Don't believe the car was EVER washed.  It rains don't it?

Drove my buddy to his girlfriends house.  Conversation came about, "Was the old Olds_ fast_?"  I wound out first gear in her driveway.  A short driveway.  It I drove that hulk off a cliff it would hit bottom at about 9 mph.  There was NO way to make it _fast.

_
__

----------

Rickity Plumber (02-24-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> There's a new national car-wash chain.  Metro Express.  They opened in Denver a few years back; what they bill as The World's Biggest Car Wash.  Now they have one in Cheyenne, also - and they opened one, here.
> 
> They have two gimmicks.  First, all their attendants wear suits and ties.  Why, I have no idea - the guys taking your money and spotting drivers on the wash-rack guide ramps, are there in cheap suits and Robert Hall raincoats.  They don't have anyone working high-pressure spray guns...
> 
> But the real gimmick is, monthly subscriptions.  Pay $24 a month and wash as often as you like.  Driving, like I did, with Uber and GrubHub...they wanted clean cars; this was a cost-effective way.
> 
> But then, my car's old.  Paint's a little bit burned from the sun.  So, I don't care about the fine scratches that those automatic brush-wheels cause...
> 
> Saves money, though, if you want to keep winter salt (they use it, here) or mud, or ocean brine, off your car.
> ...


Every corner has a new building under construction . . .either a car wash or a storage place.

----------


## sargentodiaz

Can't remember the name but it had Blue in it. Came in a can and one applied it, then polished with a soft cloth or shammy. Really brought up the color of a car and kept the paint from peeling forever.

----------


## Dan40

> Can't remember the name but it had Blue in it. Came in a can and one applied it, then polished with a soft cloth or shammy. Really brought up the color of a car and kept the paint from peeling forever.


Blue Coral - Car Care Products

----------


## Dan40

> Every corner has a new building under construction . . .either a car wash or a storage place.


Denver, like everywhere used to have a gas station on every corner.  Now all those old gas stations are marijuana shops.

----------

Rickity Plumber (02-25-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

55 Ford.jpg

'55 Ford Fairlane

----------


## sargentodiaz

Cars.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dan40

> 


CLASS will out.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> 55 Ford.jpg
> 
> '55 Ford Fairlane


Much more pleasing to the eyes than a 1955 Chevy was. I wonder why people were drawn to the Chevy?

----------


## Dan40

> Much more pleasing to the eyes than a 1955 Chevy was. I wonder why people were drawn to the Chevy?


I like this ford more


and this one even more


but there's no accounting for taste.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I like this ford more
> 
> 
> and this one even more
> 
> 
> but there's no accounting for taste.


The 1957 Ford was a train wreck. 

Quality was abysmal.  My old man, a Ford man from when he got discharged from the Army in 1947...who personally admired Henry Ford, an engineer forward enough to build his own business, his own way...

...who drove a Model A through college...when he felt comfortable enough to go for a new car, it was going to be a Ford.

By this time he needed a family car, so he bought the Country Sedan four-door wagon.  

A disaster.  In New Jersey, which seldom sees snow, when the streets were NOT salted in the 1950s, the thing rusted out.

Constant overheating, with the big, heavy, weak Y-Block V8.

At least he didn't buy a hardtop.  Stories from sales and marketing people of the time, indicated that in television commercials, they had to tie the passenger and driver's doors together from the inside with clothesline, to keep them from springing open on rough roads.

The style was a winner.  Many bought, but few were happy and word trickled down.  Meantime, the 1957 Chevrolet was just a slightly-restyled 1955, and most of the bugs were worked out.

Me?  I'm a 1958 model, went to high school in the early 1970s.  The '55 and '57 Chevrolets were firmly established as the kewel gearheads' choice.  I think our middle-income suburban neighborhood, in a wide swath, had about eight of the Tri-Fives about.

NO 1957 Fords.  None.  They were all gone from when I was just about old enough to recognize cars.

Few 1955 Fords, either.  I think an old lady in our church, would take one to services on Sunday.  That was the only one I'd ever see, the whole time I was a kid with an understanding of car differences.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I like this ford more
> 
> 
> and this one even more
> 
> 
> but there's no accounting for taste.


The lower Ford, a 1960 Ford could be had in trim levels that were much more appealing to the eyes however, this one you have posted is quite the Plain Jane.

----------


## Dan40

59 Chevy rear end.



60 Ford rear end, a toned down copy of the 59 Chevy.

----------


## Dave37

Some good old days friends and I managed 130 mph in a used 57 Ford, stock 292, two barrel. Probably a little lucky those bias tires held together.

----------


## Dan40

> Some good old days friends and I managed 130 mph in a used 57 Ford, stock 292, two barrel. Probably a little lucky those bias tires held together.


How steep was the hill?


One day we were coming back from the swimming hole in our 50 ford [primered] when we blew a tire.  Stapped at a farmers repair shop and asked him to boot it.  (Tube type. bias ply)

He looked it over, went out back and cut down the tire swing from the tree and mounted that on our car.  It was the best tire we had!

Edit, typo.  The car was a 1950 ford, not a 59.  2 of us pooled our $50. to buy it.

----------

Dave37 (03-04-2019)

----------


## Dave37

> How steep was the hill?
> 
> 
> One day we were coming back from the swimming hole in our 59 ford [primered] when we blew a tire.  Stapped at a farmers repair shop and asked him to boot it.  (Tube type. bias ply)
> 
> He looked it over, went out back and cut down the tire swing from the tree and mounted that on our car.  It was the best tire we had!


lol They didn't have Radials back then anyway, so a ten dollar tire was a good tire.
And it was all flat but it did take us awhile to top out.

----------


## Dan40

> lol They didn't have Radials back then anyway, so a ten dollar tire was a good tire.
> And it was all flat but it did take us awhile to top out.


In a top end street race one night between a Corvette and a 57 Ford the Corvette won by about 2 car lengths.  Then 2 old guys ran our road block and crossed the highway just in front of the Ford.  The Ford hit it so hard that the guys car flew up in the air and the Ford went under it.  Both the Ford driver and the 2 old guys were killed.  Of the more than 100 witnesses, none were  found.  The Vette driver evidently saw it in his mirror and kept going.

----------


## Dave37

> In a top end street race one night between a Corvette and a 57 Ford the Corvette won by about 2 car lengths.  Then 2 old guys ran our road block and crossed the highway just in front of the Ford.  The Ford hit it so hard that the guys car flew up in the air and the Ford went under it.  Both the Ford driver and the 2 old guys were killed.  Of the more than 100 witnesses, none were  found.  The Vette driver evidently saw it in his mirror and kept going.


Bad luck that. Our road was an unopened interstate, so no cross traffic.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dan40

> 


Part of that is not real good looking.  :Smile: 

Is that a clock?

----------


## nonsqtr

> Part of that is not real good looking. 
> 
> Is that a clock?


lol - I thought it was a kicker.  :Wink:

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Gator Monroe

165198_1503360186176_4020318_n.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Vintage.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Vintage.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dan40

> 


Probably a flathead V-12 engine.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## JustPassinThru

Model TT with a custom body?

----------


## sargentodiaz

https://i.pinimg.com/564x/c2/18/6f/c...894a4c09bf.jpg
  Now that is a car with tail fins!

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

1 or 2 housepower bus

----------


## OldSchool

> 1 or 2 housepower bus


Tim Allen could fix that. lol

----------


## OldSchool



----------


## OldSchool

Here's one of my favs:




But I'm still pretty fond of the Ford 428CJ motor.

----------

Rickity Plumber (06-05-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dan40



----------

sargentodiaz (06-05-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> 


What on earth is it?

----------


## Dan40

> What on earth is it?


Delahaye

----------


## Dan40

1947 Delahaye,



France, in business 1894 to 1954

----------

sargentodiaz (06-07-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

BIKKERS - STEAM CAR - 1907.jpg

----------


## OldSchool

It's a Mercury.  :Happy20:

----------


## OldSchool

This one's more my style as a 'daily driver':

----------


## Dan40

> BIKKERS - STEAM CAR - 1907.jpg


Do the manure grinder go in the front or the back?  And which is which? :Thinking:

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Vintage car.jpg

----------


## Dan40

> Vintage car.jpg


JAG.

What is the difference between the XK120, XK140, XK150, and XKE?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> JAG.
> 
> What is the difference between the XK120, XK140, XK150, and XKE?


Uh...their names?

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> JAG.
> 
> What is the difference between the XK120, XK140, XK150, and XKE?


It's all here . . . 


https://drivetribe.com/p/the-1950s-x...T86DH0YUC3bR_w

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> JAG.
> 
> What is the difference between the XK120, XK140, XK150, and XKE?


Gotta admit, this is a beauty even by today's standards.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> JAG.
> 
> What is the difference between the XK120, XK140, XK150, and XKE?


The XK range consists of three principle models  the XK120, XK140  and XK150   spanning around 12 years from the 120s introduction at the  1948 Earls Court Motor Show to the replacement of the 150 by Jaguars  iconic E-type in 1961.
  Each of those three models was also available in three separate  bodystyles; Roadster (otherwise known as Open Two Seater, or OTS), Fixed  Head Coupé (FHC) and Drop Head Coupé (DHC). With nine separate XK  variants to choose from, each with its own character, its worth  spending some time researching which will be the best fit for your  needs.
  The XK120 Roadster, for example, is considered the driving purists  choice with clean lines and a fabulous sporting heritage but the  somewhat rudimentary brakes, steering set-up and lack of creature  comforts like wind-up windows require a little more dedication to enjoy  day-to-day. That having been said most of the drawbacks can be readily  overcome with sensible modifications. The XK150 FHC, by comparison, is  more GT-esque in character, imbued with more luxury and convenience,  including disc brakes as standard.
*The XK120*
  As the original XK model, and celebrating its 70th anniversary this  year, the XK120 is arguably where Jaguars sports car story really  began. But even though all XK120s are desirable, some are more desirable  than others. The very first 240 XK120 Roadsters were hand built with an  alloy body over an ash frame, for example, making them lightweight,  rare and very desirable. Then there are the Special Equipment models   also available on the 140 and 150   that come with an uprated engine,  dual exhausts and wire wheels as standard
  The XK120 Roadster is the raw and pure XK. It was the XK most  commonly raced, rallied and campaigned at top flight international  events including the Mille Miglia, Le Mans, and Alpine Rally. But be  aware that its rudimentary side screens and hood dont offer the best  weather protection.
  Those seeking a little more comfort should opt for the Drop Head  Coupé, which gets proper wind-up side windows and a more substantial  hood. But, its heavier than the Roadster and the lines arent quite as  clean, so you lose a bit of the purity. That said, the right-hand-drive  Drop Head Coupés are quite rare with just 295 examples produced
  The FHC is arguably the prettiest car in the line-up, but, like the  Drop Head it has a slightly higher door line and taller drivers could  find themselves struggling for space in the enclosed cockpit. While not  as sporty as the roadster, some Fixed Head Coupes were raced and rallied  in period and it has the benefit of being usable in all weathers.
*The XK140*
  The XK140 stayed fairly true to the iconic lines of the 120 but there  were some key advancements. The engine, for example, had a little more  power and it was moved further forward to create more space in the  cabin. The steering was updated to a rack and pinion set-up for extra  precision and ease-of-use and for the first time overdrive was offered  as an option, as was an automatic transmission.
  Undeniably still a beautiful car, there are some that say the 140s  heavier bumpers and less refined cast grille detract from the absolute  purity of the XK120.
  The Roadster variant is very popular, and the right-hand-drive  versions are extremely rare  only 74 were built. Whats more, if you  can find one that was raced in period then thats very special indeed.  
  The XK140 DHC is arguably the finest all-rounder in the XK range. You  retain the curvaceous wing lines of the 120, can enjoy open-top  motoring, have wind-up windows, a proper hood, rack-and-pinion steering  and a little more space in the cabin compared to the XK120 DHC.
  The XK140 Fixed Head Coupé is an often-overlooked member of the XK  family. With an extended roofline over the XK120 FHC you get more space  in the cockpit, and all the mechanical benefits of the XK140. 
*The XK150*
  Arguably a very different car to the 120 and 140, the XK150 is wider  and, visually, the most differentiated of the whole XK range. But its a  much more modern car, too, featuring a single-piece wraparound  windscreen and disc brakes as standard. And while both cars that had  gone before featured solely a 3.4-litre engine, the XK150 was sold with  either a 3.4-litre or a 3.8-litre engine  both of which were available  with uprated S variants. Once again three options of transmission were  available: manual, manual with overdrive and automatic.
  For the XK150 model even the traditionally spartan Roadster variant  was treated to wind-up windows, leading to a slight shift in character  across the range, more towards the grand tourer end of the scale. With a  far more spacious cockpit the 150 is well suited to drivers of all  heights.
  The 150 is the heaviest car in the range but still offers fabulous performance, especially when uprated to S specification.


Jaguar XK: JD Classics Expert Guide - News | Woodham Mortimer

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Gotta admit, this is a beauty even by today's standards.


This reminds me a Austin Healey

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dan40



----------


## Liberty Monkey

The Hustler

Designed by the Aston Martin Lagonda designer!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hustler_(car)

Who doesn't use plywood as structural elements in cars?

----------


## Dan40

> The Hustler
> 
> Designed by the Aston Martin Lagonda designer!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hustler_(car)
> 
> Who doesn't use plywood as structural elements in cars?


Morgan +4

WOOD FRAME.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

1964 Shelby AC Cobra

----------


## sargentodiaz

*1936 Bugatti 57*

----------


## sargentodiaz

1935 Jaguar SS 100

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Guess what this is

----------


## sargentodiaz

Moretti Electric Seven-seater 1944 ~ Italian microbus

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dan40

> 


Why does it have stirrups?

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

wbslws (08-29-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

I always thought they were stylish

----------

wbslws (08-29-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

1971 Streamline

----------


## sargentodiaz

1937 Mercedes

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

BMW R11 series

----------


## sargentodiaz

1938 Hispano Suiza Dubonnet Xenia

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

